# Sublimation on bamboo



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Has anyone ever did sublimation on a bamboo shirt? how were your results?


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Bamboo is a natural fabric and sublimation really only works with polyester (synthetic fabric). So, it depends if you plan on cleaning the bamboo fabric. The graphic might look good right away, but if you clean it...it probably will not be there. For natural fabrics, try using a dtg printer. dtg inks work best on natural fabrics.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Mark, now to find a dtg in my area.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Not a problem. There are two dtg manufacturers that are based in the Florida: DTG (SWF East) and Belquette (Specialty Purpose Printers). If you call them, one of them should have a customer close to you that they can refer. Good Luck.

Mark

P.S. Why is it so cold in Florida right now? I am freezing. Can't wait for the heat.


----------



## VirtualIsland (Sep 22, 2007)

I left Philly for this?


----------



## angela.wybourne (2 d ago)

I was wondering if you could spray a light coat of polymer on the area you want to print then print onto the sprayed area


----------

